# Block Feeding ? - and a big Thank You MDC!



## PushPineapple (Aug 4, 2008)

DD is 6 weeks old and right from the get-go she had green, watery poops after every feeding. I did several searches around MDC for some clues as to the problem..I tried cutting out dairy with no luck. I kept finding links to that Dr's "Poop of the Day" page (took me two weeks to realize that's a pun!) which made it sound like green poop was normal. Sometimes I thought that maybe she was just sorting out her belly and would normalize herself.

Then she started getting really fussy in the evenings. I couldn't figure it out, I'd offer a boob and she'd get all wide eyed and wide mouthed, but then right after latching on she'd get upset again. So I came here for some searching again, this time about fussy evenings, and found references to hyperlactation/oversupply/overactive letdown. They even included mentions of green watery poop. It was very exciting to find what sounded like our problem, and it had a solution!









So I started block feeding, first at 8 hours. Two days later I went to 6, my supply had dropped so quickly that it kinda freaked me out that I was messing around with such an important thing. Six hours seemed just right. She no longer fusses at my boob! She has poops that are a _lovely_ shade of mustard/pumpkin, and not watery at all. She only has a couple of these bad boys a day!







: Thank you MDC! You've fixed my baby. (I'm sure her doc would have never figured that out, but he's not a ped..)

Well now I'm wondering if my six hour schedule needs to be a forever thing or what..? I'm usually not engorged by the end of the six hours. I'm wondering what would happen if I dropped it to four, or forgot the clock altogether and just started picking the fullest boob like I used to. As far as I know she has never completely drained a boob. What do you think?







:


----------



## Mrsboyko (Nov 13, 2007)

How long have you been on the 6 hr schedule? I think we were at an every 3-4 hour rotation till 3-4 months old. I never went more than 5 hrs though, so i am not sure about starting at such a long interval. I am glad your little one is feeling better though, it is so nice when they are happy!


----------



## PushPineapple (Aug 4, 2008)

We've been doing six for a week and a half. Before starting the 8 hrs I was doing a sort of timid block feeding, keeping on one side for a couple feedings, which was probably 3+ hours. It didn't seem to do anything for me.


----------

